# Most Flatscreens RF capable now?



## armly (May 31, 2007)

If you buy a harmony remote, don't listen to BestBuy, they are confused yet quite convinced about what they are saying.

Call one store and they will tell you that all of their flatscreens are defintiely not compatible, and call another, and you will get the exact opposite.

So, are most new flatscreen tv's RF compatible? (not just infrared). The Harmony RF option depends on it, otherwise you must "unassign" the tv within the software controller and use _line of sight_ with the device -- essentially making RF useless.


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

I work on travel trailers and motorhomes. they use a variety of brands of flat screens and all of the ones I have encountered use an Ir remote, not RF. That doesn't mean they are not RF capable, but I have not run across one.


----------



## armly (May 31, 2007)

The more I check on this, the more I find that all tv's are IR.

That the RF module converts the IR to RF signals.

I've contacted Pioneer about our high-end set, and they won't tell me where the IR is located. only that it is not on the outside of the set, which I knew. Think they hung up on me. Get the impression they only like to respond to emails to keep things very selective, to respond to only what they want, in a way they want - More than lacking in the service department.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I know what you mean. I have a Pioneer home theater receiver and lost the users manual for it. When I contacted them they offered to sell me a manual for something like $25. I protested saying pracitically every other electronic equipment I own has a free manual available online, why not them?


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

The only devices I've seen that came with RF control built-in were a line of ExpressVu satellite boxes, and my ATI/Firefly/X10 remotes. Never, ever seen it in a TV, cable box, PVR, tuner/receiver, or anything else. I think the safe assumption is that unless something SPECIFICALLY says it uses an RF remote, it's going to be IR.

And as a slight aside, from just two posts here, OP sounds like a very difficult "know-it-all" customer and I don't blame Pioneer for hanging up on him and ignoring his emails...


----------



## armly (May 31, 2007)

Soundy said:


> The only devices I've seen that came with RF control built-in were a line of ExpressVu satellite boxes, and my ATI/Firefly/X10 remotes. Never, ever seen it in a TV, cable box, PVR, tuner/receiver, or anything else. I think the safe assumption is that unless something SPECIFICALLY says it uses an RF remote, it's going to be IR.
> 
> And as a slight aside, from just two posts here, OP sounds like a very difficult "know-it-all" customer and I don't blame Pioneer for hanging up on him and ignoring his emails...


Have you dealt with BestBuy on this? Pioneer? What kind of an attitude is that? One that seems to reflect a conection with one of them. I hope you're not in customer service, that's all I have to say. But then again, maybe you are.

- When you take off the blinders, both service departments were lacking, to put it mildly. At least the ones that were "helping" me. From my experience, they can't be relied on, which of course led to the post.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

I rest my case.


----------



## armly (May 31, 2007)

Again, no substance. But I wish you the best!


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

I already gave you the substance in my first paragraph above. Take it or leave it, I don't care.


----------



## armly (May 31, 2007)

Alright, lets put it behind and refrain from posting unless there is something constructive to contribute to this topic. 

All devices are IR, but the pioneer has a "hidden one" inside the set (Projection Monitor Pro-620HD) 

If anyone has one, be aware that this will make it impractical to connect with since you can't get a gauge on where the actual sensor is, you really can't place the Harmony RF emittor. (tried all across the front panel with the techs over the phone). Which make RF with the tv a no go, it is therefore IR.

While most people might be able to use IR/line-of-sight with the remote and RF with other combined devices, elderly people may not, which was the majority of the reason for getting the Harmony if the first place, in this case. This we are experiencing.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

There's always the chance that the emitter isn't working or the Harmony is sending the wrong code, and without knowing whether the emitter is in the right position, there's no way to be sure that it's communicating properly in the first place.

Try getting really close to the TV with its original IR remote and see if you can narrow down the sensor's location that way. If necessary, use a short straw or something to make the remote's beam more directional.


----------



## armly (May 31, 2007)

Soundy said:


> Try getting really close to the TV with its original IR remote and see if you can narrow down the sensor's location that way...


 Will do. If I was sure I could do it without causing damage I'd pull the front pane/frame to have a look from inside. I should have watched closer when they came out to do a maintenance cleaning.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

A little googling gave me several places where you can buy the service manual online - about $12 here: http://www.tradebit.com/filedetail.php/4042472-repair-manual-pioneer-pro-620hd-projection-monitor

These generally have exploded views that would show you exactly where the sensor is.


----------



## armly (May 31, 2007)

-Thank you for that. I think this should take care of.


----------

